# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم هواوى سوفت ويير(huawei Software) طلبات : سوفت لجهاز هواوى y200

## محمد الجوجرى

ممكن سوفت لجهاو هواوى y200 الجهاز جايب شاشه بيضه وبيشتغل بس الشاشه بيضه وبيستقبل المكلمات عادى خلاص عاوز سوفت يحل المشكله

----------


## Ahmedomar

شكرا على المجهودات

----------


## ghanitec

شكرا.....جزيلا......و يعطيك العافية

----------


## SAID KING1

جزاك الله خيرا اخي

----------

